# First steps with my gsd



## Katrin + Kerou (Oct 6, 2011)

This was the first training with him.

Erstes Training mit Donder - YouTube

More Videos will follow tomorrow


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Ausgezeichnet!


----------



## Katrin + Kerou (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

What a happy dog! A quick learner too :congratulations:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL, are you sure that isn't Hans?:wild:

Seriously, though, I love his enthusiasm!


----------



## Katrin + Kerou (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the nice words 



Tomorrow i will show you a new video. In germany it is 3:45 in the night and i have to sleep now. 



Good night!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Haben Sie eine gute Nacht.


----------



## Katrin + Kerou (Oct 6, 2011)

Video Nr. 2

2. Training mit Donder - YouTube

Good Night ... or good morning in germany  It is 6:44 in the morning and i am still awake ....

Time for bed now!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Sehr gut! Er ist ein schöner Hund.  Guten Morgen!


----------



## Katrin + Kerou (Oct 6, 2011)

MichaelE said:


> Sehr gut! Er ist ein schöner Hund.  Guten Morgen!




Oh, you speak german. Cool.

Thank you for your nice words.


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

Very nice! Do you have a pedigree? I am very curious. There is a touch of something in his body and temperament that seems Malinois


----------



## Katrin + Kerou (Oct 6, 2011)

christinaekenn said:


> Very nice! Do you have a pedigree? I am very curious. There is a touch of something in his body and temperament that seems Malinois



No, he is no Malinoismix. I know the grandparent, the parents etc.
It is a X- Duitse Herder from a KNPV Breed with a little bit Rottweiler for a long time ago.


----------



## Katrin + Kerou (Oct 6, 2011)

Good night


----------



## duck (Jul 5, 2013)

Katrin + Kerou said:


> 3. Training mit Donder - YouTube
> 
> Good night



Do you have more videos of him? It's a very nice dog to see.
How are the training go?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I can't see any videos. 
Sheilah


----------



## duck (Jul 5, 2013)

Indeed, why are they not visible?
For a few months back they were....


----------

